# DV editer, NOT IMOVIE



## Androo (Jul 9, 2003)

hey, i need an os x dv editter, besides imovie. I bought this awesome thing where i can record stuff from my tv onto my computer, instead of taping it on my vcr. Also, i can record VHS tapes onto my comp, and then burn onto a dvd with the dvd burner that i am getting. ALL I NEED IS A DV EDITTER, something that is like imovie (but not imovie!).
Thanks, Androo.
ps. it must be for os x
ps. ps.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 9, 2003)

uh.....

Apple- Final Cut Pro, Final Cut Express 

Avid- Xpress DV 

Adobe- Premiere

All very pricey. Anybody have a low-cost solution?


----------



## Vard (Jul 9, 2003)

Doesn't QuickTime Pro do this....you just have to dig around in it...and maybe get some plug-ins...

I think anyway,
Vard


----------



## Androo (Jul 9, 2003)

i have final cut express lol.
i have adobe  premiere preview, but its for os 9, wont work in X.
I have quicktime pro.

i'll try FC express, and QT pro. thanks!

lots of love,
Androo.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 9, 2003)

lol. Congratulations.

btw, what sort of contraption is this that you have? An analog to DV FireWire bridge?


----------



## Androo (Jul 9, 2003)

yupp!
its called Dazzle hollywood dv bridge
http://dazzle.com/


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 10, 2003)

You may find that Final Cut Pro 4 (not Final Cut Express) is what you will need for editing analog video. Also, how about software that will burn DVDs, Like iDVD or DVD Studio Pro,  Hopefully the burner you're getting will be internal and supported by that Apple software. (iDVD, for example, requires either an internal SuperDrive (or internal equivalent) or an internal DVD reader.


----------



## Androo (Jul 10, 2003)

yea, FC xpress only sort of sends a signal to my tv, butnot the other way around.
but i cant pay for FC pro.... and i am not going to D/L it.
1) it takes too long
2) its made by the best company ever, and i'd hate to rip them off
3) its a good program, people worked hard to make it, and then people would just steal it? i would not like to join that group of thieves.
4)Its a huge file to D/L!


----------



## avinsen (Jul 16, 2003)

You could try iVideo. It is open source and does what you want. It is still beta though. You can get it at:

http://ivideo.sourceforge.net/

Good luck.


----------



## Arden (Jul 16, 2003)

Why can't you use iMovie, because it can't import analog video?


----------



## adambyte (Jul 16, 2003)

iMovie will import damn near anything, as long as it comes through as DV through the FireWire port. So, iMove works not only with DV cameras, but also FireWire DV bridges with analog inputs, and also FireWire webcams.

Maybe Androo just doesn't like iMovie. *shrugs*


----------



## themacguy (Jul 17, 2003)

Androo,

Why not iMovie?  Is the media converter -not- doing DV? Perhaps it's doing mpeg1/mpeg2? In that case you'd need something to edit those formats. Please advise.


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *
> lots of love,
> Androo. *



Wait...

"lots of love"?


----------



## adambyte (Jul 18, 2003)

I feel violated.

j/k. We love you too, Androo


----------



## askmeif (Dec 31, 2003)

adambyte said:
			
		

> iMovie will import damn near anything, as long as it comes through as DV through the FireWire port. So, iMove works not only with DV cameras, but also FireWire DV bridges with analog inputs, and also FireWire webcams.
> 
> Maybe Androo just doesn't like iMovie. *shrugs*




No, Apple has designed Imovie not to accept a DV bridge as Dazzle.   A purchase of Final Cut Express is required, or the like,

Chris


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 1, 2004)

I've used iMovie to import video from a Dazzle bridge.  Worked like a charm.


----------



## Trip (Jan 1, 2004)

Dazzle bridge, dazzle hollywood thingey-ma-bob...where are they? I looked all over that site and I couldn't find what you guys are talking about!

Whatever it is...is it cheap? Do I need anything extra to use it?


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd hit eBay for "dazzle hollywood dv bridge".  I just sold mine for about $150.  Probably not a bad price if you've use for the gadget.  I'm not sure Dazzle makes them anymore, but there are other brands.  All you need to use it is a Firewire port and a video source, like a VCR or camcorder.


----------



## Trip (Jan 2, 2004)

So you can't plug it directly into the TV? Dang.


----------



## Vard (Jan 2, 2004)

Trip...I have a Formac Studio DV/TV, so I can't speak about dazzle or any others.  But on my setup, I just run out of the computer through FireWire into the Formac, and from there with RCA jacks out to the ins on a VCR.  I can then preview whatever I want on a TV.  I also split my cable and send one signal to the TV, one to the Formac, and one to the VCR.  I can record TV shows if I want, but since I don't watch TV its not something I have done more than a couple of times, but it works fine.

 I know a lot of people don't like Formac, and based on their latest antics, it's not hard to see why.  I even have reservations about suggesting their DVD burners.  I just got their new Devideon with the A06 drive.  Drive is nice, but the build qaulity is a bit low--at least compared to my Studio DV.  Further, I'll admit their software mostly sucks...

 All that said, I wouldn't give up my Studio DV for anything.  I have it connected all the time to my cable line, both the ins and outs on my VCR and with FireWire into my Mac.  It also has S-video out.  It's a great piece of work that doesn't exactly what it is supposed to do.

 I can import into iMovie and Final Cut Express, and I use it for making VHS copies of video projects for people.  That my vcr has ins and outs on the back, as well as ins on the front, I never need to disconnect anything when working with it.  I push my different analogue video camers through the front of the vcr and can import just about anything I want.  On other cool feature that I figured out the other day--actually, not sure if this was ever intended by the manufacturer--I can use my old-school video camers as webcams through this thing.  Just have to get one of those iMic's for audio, but the video is kick butt.

 Too bad it's such a great product from such a messed up company....hopefully they can pull their act together soon.

 Eddie


----------

